

Egyptian repairman outranks Google in search - SimplyUseless
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-32973815

======
josteink
My biggest WTF with this story is that people search Google for... Google.

I don't get it.

~~~
SimplyUseless
This is a very common question and the answer gives an insight into how mind
works.

The following explanation applies only for the unconscious-mind (aka the fast-
thinking mind from the seminal book by Daniel Kahneman):

People are used to searching on the Google-Homepage so much that they forget
that the search is now integrated into Browsers and Computers.

So what happens is that when someone wants to search for information, the
first thing they look for is the interface that they have used a lot (which is
Google-Homepage). Now fast-thinking-mind tries to go to Google-Homepage.

So they type "google" into the browser search bar (which is what the
unconscious-mind does when it is looking for some webpage) and Browser-search-
bar-Google opens Google-Homepage.

The end result is you see a lot of people typing Google into Google search.
However what is actually happening is that people are looking for Google-
Homepage into Browser-Search-Bar.

~~~
shalmanese
You can't search for URLs via the top search bar so whenever I want to do a
search on a URL, I type in google which searches Google for google for me and
then I paste the URL into the Google search bar.

~~~
dm2
I do the same many times. Here is another workaround:

Go to Settings -> Manage Search Engines -> Other Search Engines then enter the
following 3 fields:

"Google Search Shortcut" "g" "{google:baseURL}search?q=%s"

Now you can just type in "s " (the s key followed by a space) and it will
search whatever else you put in there.

I don't actually use this much, but it's there if needed.

------
dm2
You can see the start of the story here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9620739](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9620739)

And it looks like Google has removed the user homepage URLs from all Google+
pages while they get it fixed.

------
ajbetteridge
Perhaps this is an attempt by Google to show it's not anti-competitive?

